# Office staff working on weekends???



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

How do you guys feel about employers having the office staff work on the wkends?? Even if you are working from home , in this case for free from my house lol, i knw thats not the right way but my employer will refuse to pay ovetime and if i dont turn the orders on time if affects my score card and my monthly work order volumes.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Hunny and I work 7 days a week..
I try very hard to schedule things so the guys don't have to work weekends.. So I don't need anyone in the office.. 
On the occasion that we are busy enough to need it OR one of the guys needs to make some extra $$ We can work around it.
My daughter is my other office help. If she needs to come in she gets paid OT


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

SANTYY30 said:


> How do you guys feel about employers having the office staff work on the wkends?? Even if you are working from home , in this case for free from my house lol, i knw thats not the right way but my employer will refuse to pay ovetime and if i dont turn the orders on time if affects my score card and my monthly work order volumes.


Ny law OT is to e paid if you are an "employee". I have 2 girls that work mon-fri, and 2 that work tue-sat. Sat is necessary to get the work from friday processed. Mondays are generally slow being they work sat. Scorecards are important


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

SANTYY30 said:


> How do you guys feel about employers having the office staff work on the wkends?? Even if you are working from home , in this case for free from my house lol, i knw thats not the right way but my employer will refuse to pay ovetime and if i dont turn the orders on time if affects my score card and my monthly work order volumes.


Are you an actual employee or 1099? As a 1099 you may have some work that you do for free...I don't think anyone should work for free, but if you are 1099 and think that you will get more work by offering great customer service. Then I think that makes sense.

Many new companies, outside of property preservation, have to work for free, or lose money, just to get their first few initial customers.


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

aaronmckeehan said:


> are you an actual employee or 1099? As a 1099 you may have some work that you do for free...i don't think anyone should work for free, but if you are 1099 and think that you will get more work by offering great customer service. Then i think that makes sense.
> 
> Many new companies, outside of property preservation, have to work for free, or lose money, just to get their first few initial customers.


we have several 1099 in the office , but from day one i refuse to be on commission. Why? I had no idea about preservation, second didnt have an account, an account was giving to me when i came in the office so i am a w2. But my boss says i have to sell 20 k a month to be able to pay me $17 per hour, so if i dont work wkends i wont be able to achieve the 20 k and then he will probably reduce my hourly pay . 

So this was his solution. Hey bud dont come to work on monday and work saturday !!!!! The problem is you are never certain when are work orders coming in this is a very unpredictable business, you get nothin today 20 orders tomorrow, so what if i dont come monday and 20 orders come in?? U knw just pay me overtime, i even offer my own personal computer which is set up already with the applications ready to work from home, he didnt have to spend a dime on it. I set myself up to work from home on my own been a w2 40 hours a week. I will like to find someone who can appreciate me more and what im capable of bringing to the table thats it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

As the head cook and bottle washer, I work 24/7. The only folks that work weekends for me are the ones who want to.
Sounds like you need to refer to your employee handbook for company policy or your local labor board to see if you even qualify as an employee. From your description, I can't wrap my head around what exactly you are doing.
You are an hourly employee making $17 per hour, but you have to sell 20k per week or your wage gets cut? You work Tues thru Friday for 40 hours at the office but Sat at your house for no pay, using your computer.


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> As the head cook and bottle washer, I work 24/7. The only folks that work weekends for me are the ones who want to.
> Sounds like you need to refer to your employee handbook for company policy or your local labor board to see if you even qualify as an employee. From your description, I can't wrap my head around what exactly you are doing.
> You are an hourly employee making $17 per hour, but you have to sell 20k per week or your wage gets cut? You work Tues thru Friday for 40 hours at the office but Sat at your house for no pay, using your computer.


i work monday - friday at the office. saturday at home. the monday -thru deal was just he saying but not yet doing.


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

I would recommend finding a different job Santyy30 . Its not possible that you can "sell" 20k a week, unless you are talking about processing 20k in orders a week. Even then, this industry is always changing, and you cant depend on it to consistently provide 20k in processing a month.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

SANTYY30 said:


> i work monday - friday at the office. saturday at home. the monday -thru deal was just he saying but not yet doing.


Welcome to the real world buddy.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

AaronMcKeehan said:


> I would recommend finding a different job Santyy30 . Its not possible that you can "sell" 20k a week, unless you are talking about processing 20k in orders a week. Even then, this industry is always changing, and you cant depend on it to consistently provide 20k in processing a month.


I double it, just find different job in some different industry all together. This industry pays nothing and too many hours to log


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

aaronmckeehan said:


> i would recommend finding a different job santyy30 . Its not possible that you can "sell" 20k a week, unless you are talking about processing 20k in orders a week. Even then, this industry is always changing, and you cant depend on it to consistently provide 20k in processing a month.


lol hey dont get me wrong, some of my orders can total 6 k just one order so is not that hard i just complain too much lol


----------



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

Monday is usually a slow day. Bulk of work is Tue through Sat. Tue through Fri when I can help it. I close on Sunday. Don't really care what is wrong, unless it's gonna pay stupid well and not be a huge PITA. I don't run multi-shifts, night call or that, I'm not a huge company. I will do emergency night **** for good realtors, but that's different. 

Having one day off period, was one of the best things I ever did. Lol, what a sad statement.


----------

